
An online game based on the novel 'Providence' - homarp
https://providence.training/
======
homarp
Explanation:
[https://maxbarry.com/2020/03/29/news.html](https://maxbarry.com/2020/03/29/news.html)
"If you can, offer something of interest to a wider circle. Like, if you can
drop everything and work 16-hour days for two weeks to build an online game
based on your novel, then your followers might enjoy that and pass it along to
others. The game, that is."

